# Can't beat a Glock Warranty



## Merc (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought a used G-22 (second generation) the other day.  

Took it down to Glock in Smyrna this morning to have it looked over.  

About an hour later they upgraded or replaced all of the parts then offered to put on an extended slide and mag releases at no cost.  So I had them do that as well and they replaced two of the mags.

After that I had them put on Glock night sights (Metros) which cost me $57.00.

From the security guard to the tech, they treated me like a person and not a number.  This company is outstanding and they have a customer for life.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 28, 2009)

I have had the same experience, and as you say they have a customer for life.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 29, 2009)

it's a major advantage to all Glock owners having the Glock shop in Smyrna. Anyone that hasn't used them just to check over your weapon is really missing out on an outstanding company.


----------



## norgethunder (Dec 29, 2009)

That is great news.  Do you need an appointment?  Anything to know before you go?

Thanks


----------



## WCK85 (Dec 30, 2009)

Do they freak out when you walk up with a pistol?


----------



## jglenn (Dec 30, 2009)

no real appointment needed and no they don't freak out


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 30, 2009)

I took my G23 (police tradein) to Glock and they replaced any worn parts plus the extractor.

I was curious about the cost of replacing night sights. $57, that's good.


----------



## gdog25 (Dec 31, 2009)

I showed up with my 3 G22's and a friend's G21. Like you said, from the security officer at the front gate to tech that does the work everybody treats you like they appreciate your business.  One of mine had a cracked frame (it was an old GSP gun-lots of rounds down the tube) and they put a new gen 3 frame on it. All the guns were stripped, cleaned and brought up to factory specs and then test fired. No charge to me. That is the kind of service after the sale that has made me a Glock shooter for life.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like to take my G19 up there, however, I'm not the original owner of it. Do I need to register it with them before going or can I just walk in and say "here's my gun, can you look it over?"


----------



## jglenn (Jan 1, 2010)

if it says Glock on the slide they will work on it...


----------

